# WeirdZ



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm a collector of all things weird and misfit.I have a dog with a kink in her tail, i've had finless fishes, I have adog who is for serious, mentally retarded (he's a special needssnausage) , for a while I had a rabbit with hald a foot one one hindleg and 3 toes missing on the other side ( I gave him to a little girllast summer), and currently my mother is leasing a horse with nobrains. ( Ask me why I graduated on crutches a few years ago...grrrrr.)

So you may know about the Enderbies I've picked up recently. I domostly raise dutch and french lop and so I was at the show in Medinaand I was looking over the raffle table and for the only time in mywhole life there was a dutch being raffled off so of course it caughtmy eye. But she was labeled as ''pet quality'' and didn't have papersand I immediately saw why. Her saddle was skinny and she had blackelbows and a huge white tip on one ear an she looked a little big and Ipicked her up and someone must have been feeding her bricks orsomething. And I was like '' oh em gee you're such a misfit dutch'' andshe was like '' yeah I know but i'm cute but little do you know you'regoing to try and win me anyways and i'm going to show my gratitude bybiting you.''

Oh, well ok deal. There was no way her blood was being introduced intomy herd, but no one tried to win her on saturday so I felt bad. Beingthe amazingly kind hearted individual that I am, I put some tickets inher baggie and won the little girl. I was the only one who entered.Poor bun. I originalyl said ot myself '' Jesse...you have noroom....you're expecting 6 litters of babies in 4 days...your familywill disown you...again...don't do it...don't do it....buy sometickets...'' I really iddn't want to get her but...I took one look intothe eyes....and walked away. Then I walked backwards and I was all like''OOOOOHHHHHH'''. (see photo). So yeah I won the dutchie. 






Iv'e decided to name her Cymry....after a blue-eyed horse in a bookseries I like to read. She's beautiful. And absolutely insane. She soafraid of people I wonder what someone did to her. The very sight of mesends her tearing off into her box at warp speed. If I hooked a fluxcompacitor up to that doe she'd probably generate a good 1.21gigawatts. The sound of my voice nearly gives her a heart attack. Ireached into her cage the other day tot ake her out and work with her abit...and I reached intot he box and BOING! There goes the bunny. Itwas 8:00Pm and freakin' darker than the inside of a cat outside and...my new bunny is gone. Great.

But I could see that shiny white saddle evading me. I chased the whiteblob allt hrough the woods for 30 minutes around a haystack and inbetween saplings and I tried tossing my coat over her. Eventually shejust sat there and I talked to her and grabbed her and she squealed andsquealed and squealed and didn't shut up fpr about a minute. Sheseriously thought she was dying or something and Ifelt so awful. So Itook her inside and groomed her and talked to her and shtuff. And she'slike '' don't eat me!'' and I was all like '' I'm not hungry! Let mebrush you!'' and she's all liek '' i'm goign to eat this hay! OMG i'mgonna die! WTF" 

So she chilled on my lap for a bit and i thought she was settling downand I was like '' aww...pretty gir..YAAH!!'' and she bit me. And i'mall like '' you bit me #%#^!!!' and she's all like ''Youtastegooddon'ttouchme!'' And I was like ''fine, rabbit.''

But now she'll let me pet her and she'll run to the cage door when shesees me comin' down with the food food and she's kind of protetive ofher space and will try to rake me if I reach into the back but its allgood. I'd only had her about a week at the time so I was amazed at herprogress. 

The End.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 22, 2006)

this is an interesting post and you do seem have had many strange animals!

the only stange animal, in looks,i can think of is my friendsguinea pig has an extra toe, another is broken so sticks out at a funnyangle and has only 1 eye. poor thing!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 22, 2006)

I wanna see it!!!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 29, 2006)

This is Sugar, a 10 month old mixed breed dogcurrently in the East Valley animal shelter. Her ownersturned her in because they were moving and couldn't take her withthem. They said that she was hit by a car as a young puppywhich caused her right front leg to atrophy. You can't seeher whole leg in this picture, however. Even with herdeformity, she loves to run. Not to mention she thinks she'sa lap dog. Silly girl. The sad part is that herreview date has long since passed, and it is only a matter of timeuntil the shelter runs out of room for this wonderful puppy.Unless, of course, someone finds the room in their heart to take herin. Hopefully a rescue will take her in, but you never know.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 29, 2006)

She's a cute puppy. With such a cute face! Pitt mix? Boxer?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 29, 2006)

my dogmookie has a crooked leg...we've had him at several vets to get it looked at and theres nothingreally they can do but fuse the leg stiff...but he is soactivewe thought that would just bother him..ithappens toalot ofbassets



my dogMaxhas acrooked nose... he got runover by a car when he was little.. he was sleeping under it and didntwake up when it started... his pallet was broke



my american toad poofy has three legs 

and Slinky (R.I.P) my skink had two legs


----------



## missyscove (Dec 29, 2006)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> She's a cute puppy. With such a cute face! Pitt mix? Boxer?


Shepherd mixed with something or other. I don'treally know. She's a real sweetheart, as in, she climbed upinto someone's lap to cuddle.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 29, 2006)

I love big dogs that think they're tiny. 






^ my wolf dog.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 2, 2007)

here is the rare... multicoloured cat heeheehee


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> here is the rare... multicoloured cat heeheehee




what did you do to the poor cat?


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 2, 2007)

It was a crazypsychodelic time Nah its dye, I work as a dog groomer we have allthese crazy doggie dyes, so my sister and I dyed the cat, her namesLucy, for a few months she was PUNKROCK Lucy:colors:


----------



## solebomber (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a pic of a rare color in NetherlandDwarfs - A Harlequin. I have one harlequin baby out of him sofar


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

Update: Last time I was in theshelter, Sugar wasn't there anymore. I'm going tohope/pray/assume that she was adopted and not the horrible otheroption. 

So, yay for Sugar, who is definately in a better place.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 15, 2007)

Are Harli-dwarves recognized? I know they jsutrecently recognized brokens. I wonder if they're just trying to find away to make the dwarf class take even longer to judge. haha! I remebmerthe one time I was waiting to show my dutches...and I waited throughlike 4 breeds and finalyl they were ont he one before dutch... and thenthey scribbled out DUTCH and wrote ''moved to whoeve's table'' and Iwas like ......???....AAAHHH!!! So I went over there and they wroteDutch right underneath NETHERLAND DWARF. And I was like.. ''Well....itsnot so ba..ARRGGHHHHHHH" ..


The End.


----------



## solebomber (Jan 15, 2007)

LMAO - No the Harlequins are notrecognized in the Netherlands, and I know what you mean withthe time it takes to judge them. I love all the colors myselfand they are a very challenging breed with alot of Competition.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah I know, I used to show Mini Rex but thatgot old real fast. They have a good handful of colors to go throughalso, including broken. And soooo many peopel raise mini rex. So I soldout and kinda said eff that. And I got into Belgians and EnglishAngoras instead. But I really jsut do the Dutch and French Lop. 

The End.


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 16, 2007)

Here are pics of my 2, one eared rabbits! They were born like this, along with their brother, some kind of birth defect!

Brandy






Thumper


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 16, 2007)

Whoa....I mean...just...whoa.

Do you think it's heriditary? Are you keeping them for pets orbrood? They look like grand dutch rabbits otherwise! Whatcharacter! Maybe you shuold try to develope a new breed of unicorndutch.


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 17, 2007)

I actually got them free to a good home, theyhad been advertised for 6 weeks but nobody wanted them because of theear missing, but i was told they were all born like this. I would loveto breed them, but i live at home so my mum won't let me lol, but wouldit not be dangerous to breed them having a deformity? both parents werenormal, and these guys came out!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2007)

It would only be bad if the deformity werehereditary. It could have been just a mishap that happened in the womb,maybe they were laying in there wrong and the ears just didn't get todevelope right, or maybe there is just a genetic problem. Whoknows. I like your unicorn rabbits.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 17, 2007)

Or the mother could have been new and "overgroomed" them. Meaning they where born with two ears but onegot nibbled off soon after birth. They would grow up lookinglike a birth defect.

But it's not something I would risk though. If it his hereditary, it's not something that should be passed on.

--Dawn


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, it wouldn't be best to breed them, there'sreally not way to tell if it's heriditary or not. When i worked at apet store we had one rabbit have a litter...and two of the babies grewup with deformed back legs. It was the same leg and the same exactdeformity. They were kind of longer and it looked like the entire bonestructure in the leg had just bowed out. It kinda looked more likesomething funky that heppend int he womb. Kind of like I have a littleding in my skull where I guess I laid up against my mum's ribs orsomthing when I was the cutest fetus ever. But my kids won't havedinged skulls unless they decide to sleep on my ribs for 9 months. 

I told pet store owner guy I would find a good home for the bunnies(since he couldn't put them out for sale) and I had some peopleinterested and I came to work one day and the bunnies were missing andthe snake had two lumps :X

I too ka pic of them, lemme see if I can find it, if I find it i'll post. I completely forgot about them until now.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2007)

I didn't find the pic of the pet store bunnieswith the wierd legs, but I did, in my search through old files, stumbleacross this old picture I found online once. It's a rabbit that wasdiscovered on my birthday in the rainforest and I thuoght it was justbeautiful. IT almost doesn't look like a rabbit. I can't really offermuch more info on it, so don't ask. But if anyone can find more info onit, I think rainforest bunny would be a grand additon to the Weirdzthread!


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a petstore bun with a deformed back leg.The pet store owner sold him to my neighbor as "snake food" when he wasjust a kit. One of his back legs when folded is upside down. He can useit and hops arround just fine. He mostly leaves it kicked out to theside. He has no idea that he is not a perfect spoiled rotten bun. 

This pic is a good example of his leg, this was taken shortly after we got him. 












Here's a newer one:






"Got an itch, I just can't scratch with this crazy leg.."


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh em gee he's so crazy lookin'! I love it! 

Funny, doesn't look like snake food to Jesse. 

My art teacher said she was at some lady's farm getting a dog orsomething....and she had a rabbit there with messed up ears....insteadof being normal bunny ears side by side....they were one in front ofthe other. and she said she felt bad for it and wanted to take it homebut her husband wouldn't let her. Lame.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 19, 2007)

I feel so bad for animals that get labeled as"un-adoptable" because of defects. Would a hospital feed a human childto a snake because it was born with a deformity?? I think not. 

He is my first rabbit and only rabbit and he is the sweetest little guy. I love him to pieces.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2007)

Haha, I love the first pic of him with his leg all up in the air flashin' people. 

Can I edit it and put him loungin' on the beach? I was gonna just do itand post it but I didn't want you to think I was mocking him.He needs a little umbrella drink....and a european bathing suit....


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL. Its ok with me, as long as you keep it respectful! And of course you have to show me. I've got worse pics.....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2007)

haha, is the bathing suit direspectful? I tihnk he'd look grand in blue...


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 19, 2007)

Red really is more his color... JK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, red it is then.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 19, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Well, red it is then.




awww this thread is so cute and so is that bunny!!!

i will try and get a pic of the one eyed guiniea pig soon! as she dont actually belong to me so you may be waiting a while!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 27, 2007)

I finally have pics of the one eyed guinea pig!

the normal eye - 






the missing eye -


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2007)

Cycloptic guinea! I love it! Pirate Pig!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 28, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Cycloptic guinea! I love it! Pirate Pig!


 

all she needs is a patch and a crew! she is called Hazel by the way i dont think i mentioned it before!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

ARR Mateys! 

Has anyone seen &#39;&#39;The Guinea Pig Way?"

http://www.albinoblacksheep<WBR>.com/flash/guineapig


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 28, 2007)

lol very funny and really quite informative for any new pig owner as it tells you how to feed a piggy! lol


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, I always thought it was cute. It&#39;s catchy too. I used to get it stuck it my head and start singin&#39; it in the wierdest places. I&#39;d be like...ordering lunch somewhere...

"I&#39;m a piggy big and chubby what can I eat? .... oh snap.."


----------

